# Epidurals and hallucinations???



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

According to my step-mother, I completely violated her immediately after my half-sister's birth. She has accused me of lifting up her bed covers to see her womanly parts. I did nothing of the sort! (This incident supposedly occured 7 years ago, and she brought this up about 4 years ago.)

Let's look at the logistics of it...Even if I had done something like this, there were witnesses with us at all times. My father and my grandmother were with us in the room the entire time I visited her in the hospital post-partum. AND, I maintain that had I actually done anything so extreme, I would surely remember my step-mother's reaction. There was no such reaction.

3 years ago, when my step-mother first accused me of this, I tried to research the effects of epidurals. But as a single, 26-year old who had yet to give birth or even know anything about birth, I didn't know where I could find info like this.

So this is all just a long way of saying...Can epidurals cause hallucinations?

Sidenote:Because of this and other comepletely untrue accusations, I do not have a relationship with my father, and our daughter has no realtionship with her grandfather or half-aunt. Through his actions, my dad has chosen to side with my step-mother, even though he maintains that he's trying to be neutral in the matter.

Thanks,
Lydia


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I hallucinated on my epidural with first DD.

We have video somewhere of me tripping my face off. I was seeing games on the ceiling, the lights were twinkly, the tv had to be turned off because I kept seeing people come OUT of it..

Tripping while on an epidural is not so fun. Can't move, can't think straight, trip face, have a baby. Not a pleasant experience.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

She may have been on other painkillers, as well. Some women get morphine during labor (which is totally crazy IMO).

Or maybe you step-mother is just crazy and looking for an excuse to get between you and your dad.







: Wouldn't be the first time it's happened.


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

After reading your responses, I think it might be a case of both phenomenons. I was already convinced that she's not playing nice, but I just I'd put feelers out on the hallucinations.







:

Thanks.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

You know, it's also very possible that a nurse came and took a look (my first was born in the hospital and nurses kept coming in and lifting the covers to "check my bottom").
If your stepmom was a bit out of it she may have just thought/convinced herself it was you because she saw you near her around the same time.
One time when I was on painkillers after having a wisdom tooth out I mistook my cat for a lion







, so anything is possible!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember things that did not happen regarding my son's birth. I chalked it up to being exhausted... but I did have an epidural as well.


----------

